# Tour-Tipp "Spessart am 27.8.17"



## Vmichael (5. August 2017)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/3tes-mtb-news-de-fraktion-spessart-treffen-27-08-2017.853171/


Infos zum vergangenem  Treffen
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/upd...07-2017-mtb-news-de-fraktion-spessart.850444/


----------

